# Freud Shaper Fence Plans



## thehammer (Jan 31, 2009)

I am looking for somthing HOPEFULLY someone will remember and even have the plans to. About 15 to 20 years ago, Freud came out with a set of Cabinet Door Making Bits, 5 in all. It was sold in a wooden box with a set of plans for a Shaper Fence, about 200.00 Anyway, The fence design was real slick with independent sides that also incorporated a vacuum box.

Thanks 
John


----------



## thehammer (Jan 31, 2009)

Anyone? Anyone?


----------



## FEDSAWDAVE (Jan 1, 2009)

John, I've been a Freud distributor for 8 years, I've never heard of it like that. I will call Freud corporate in the morning and ask the powers that be if they remember that. I'll post back here on Friday with the resuts. They still have sets, not sure about the rest.

Dave


----------



## thehammer (Jan 31, 2009)

Dave, Thanks for that. It may have been a special anniversary set or something. I bought it from a neighbor and I reall regret losing those plans cause it really looked a real slick fence. Any help is appreciated.

Thanks Again
John


----------



## FEDSAWDAVE (Jan 1, 2009)

John, is there a 5 digit # anywhere on or in the box?

Freud's numbering system would be like 00-000


----------



## PurpLev (May 30, 2008)

John I know what you mean - never seen it myself, but heard of it. heres a link that might help


----------



## FEDSAWDAVE (Jan 1, 2009)

John, just spoke with one of the long time guys at Freud, he remembers some type of fence plan that came in a raised panel set but he would have no access to that anymore.

Also stated a set of instructions with the SH5 Fence System but there are so many options for fences and tables nowadays that quite frankly, it would probably be more economical to buy one vs make one.


----------



## thehammer (Jan 31, 2009)

FEDSAWDAVE, The box didn't survive the Big Earthquake back in 94 but I think your friend knows what I'm talking about. I still have all the bits, 1 Cope, 1 Stick, 1 Raised Panel, 1 Glue Joint, & 1 Finger Pull. Awesome Set!!!!! I know alot of people have a little problem grasping this concept, but I've been building Jigs for so many years, I can't see spending the dough on one of the fancy things. Thanks for trying though!

John


----------



## thehammer (Jan 31, 2009)

PurpLev, Thanks for the link. I'm going to have to look into this a little better when I have a little time. It's now 9:00 pm and 3:30 am is creeping up on me quick.

Thanks Again
John


----------

